
Ask HN: Should I invest in a desktop PC in 2017? - terminalcommand
I&#x27;m currently using a Thinkpad X201, with a first gen i7 processor, 8GBs of ram and an SSD.<p>I want to purchase a new computer to own a faster machine.<p>Currently I&#x27;m mostly using the thinkpad on my desk with two external monitors.<p>On the other hand, the battery life of it is pretty good and I like that it&#x27;s small and lightweight.<p>I&#x27;m not a gaming person, so I don&#x27;t need a discrete graphics card. I&#x27;m mostly using either Linux or FreeBSD with single-boot, but for Photoshop and school-work I sometimes need to work with windows. If I had two graphics cards I could forward one to QEMU and get near native response times on VMs.<p>Last but not least, one part of me wants to experience building a desktop.<p>Calculating the expenses, building a desktop would cost me arround 550 euros. But in the same price range I could buy a low-end 7th gen kaby lake laptop.<p>I know that desktop processors are much better than their laptop counterparts.<p>This question has been eating me away for the last 6 months. On one hand, the performance of my current machine is bearable, on the other hand I think I&#x27;m missing out on the speed of newer processors and limiting myself.<p>What would you do,<p>is desktop still relevant for dev-work in 2017?<p>Will I experience any difference in day to day use (heavy browsing, emacs, photoshop, occasionally an IDE) if I buy a 7th gen laptop instead of a 7th gen desktop?
======
willholloway
In my opinion there is only one answer to this question for anyone doing
development:

Buy the fastest non-extreme consumer intel processor, right now thats 6700k,
add at least 16gb of ram, 1 mid-size ssd, 2x 4tb drives in raid.

If you want to do any kind of GPU work add the fastest or second fastest
consumer nvidia card, like the 1080 or 1070.

If you want to game get a second ssd and install windows on it. It goes
without saying one should install some flavor of linux on the first ssd.

This is a sick development machine and represents the sweet spot in
price/performance, saving money on your axe is a false economy.

You will also have the ability to overclock in case you come across a task
that needs it.

~~~
jesuslop
8tb sounds too much for just development.

~~~
willholloway
It's 4tb in Raid 0.

Why not buy the biggest disk that fits in the space your case and sata cables
will support?

All that I am proposing is a maxed out micro-atx case -- it only costs about
~1200

------
olegkikin
As someone who just got a decent desktop for $250, go check out eBay. There
are absolutely amazing deals on used workstations. Warning: only buy from the
people with good reviews and >50 reviews.

Examples:

Xeon E5-1660 + 16GB RAM = $359 (add your own SSD)

[http://www.ebay.com/itm/351956704259](http://www.ebay.com/itm/351956704259)

i7-6700 + 16GB DDR4 + 4TB HDD + Radeon R5 340X = $650

[http://www.ebay.com/itm/172487064618](http://www.ebay.com/itm/172487064618)

Xeon E5-2690 + 32GB RAM + 512GB SSD = $996

[http://www.ebay.com/itm/302054600901](http://www.ebay.com/itm/302054600901)

These are just examples. There are tons of options. You can even build your
own system.

------
sangaya
I personally love having both a desktop and a laptop. To me the advantages of
the desktop are that it is in a fixed location within my house, with multiple
large monitors and is part of psychologically getting into "work mode". The
laptop is great for a change of pace at coffee shops, client sites, and the
general goodness that comes with mobility. There are a variety of ways to keep
pertinent information sync'd (google drive, github, evernote, etc.)

Also, the personal pleasure of looking at your desktop and saying "I built
this" is nice. As others mentioned, there are some one time purchases like
case, power supply, etc. Otherwise, you can piecemeal upgrade. I've been doing
that for 10 years now. The case is the same black aluminum, just as shiny, but
the innards have changed over time.

Remember, the fun can be lost in striving always for "the best". Strive
instead for knowledge gained and personal goals. Good luck!

------
matt_s
I suspect your main motivator is to want to build a PC. Chances are that the
extra computational power or cores won't actually make your work faster for
day to day use.

Building a PC is fun and you will be able to do piece-meal upgrades as you
want instead of having to replace an entire laptop because it becomes
outdated. Financially it might make sense since you have one time expenses
like case, power supply, peripherals and then things you can upgrade at will
like motherboard, cpu, ram, and drives. If you future-proof the motherboard
purchase (buying best or high-end now) then future CPU updates would just
require a new CPU.

The downside of building a PC is that new stuff is coming out every year
without much actual progress regarding speed. And mobility is a downside if
you need something in class (you mentioned you were in school) or to go
somewhere to work on a project collaboratively or if you move a lot.

If you can, keep the laptop and build a PC. Then you can connect to more
compute power if you need it, assuming you setup a way to connect to it from
the internet.

~~~
EduardoBautista
> If you future-proof the motherboard purchase (buying best or high-end now)
> then future CPU updates would just require a new CPU.

Unless the CPU socket changes.

~~~
matt_s
Yeah that'll get you. My builds tend to be years apart so it's more of a
replace everything scenario.

It is fun to look at the new tech coming out and day-dream of pimp-my-pc
scenarios. I still think daily work doesn't improve much with CPU/mobo changes
for most developers though. Especially if it is web related development since
you will likely be running on virtualized servers anyhow.

------
jagger27
AMD's Ryzen architecture may offer some good value for what you're looking
for, at least versus Intel's offerings. It launches at the end of February.

Buying used like others have suggested is a great idea too, especially since
Moore's law is completely and utterly dead. CPUs have seen single digit
percentage improvement YoY for a while a now.

~~~
pythonaut_16
I would second waiting for Ryzen. So far the demos we've seen look promising.

Best case scenario: Ryzen matches or beats Intel at a lower price point. Ryzen
processors are cheap and Intel has to come down in price to compete.

Worst case scenario: Ryzen flops completely and Intel's prices are unaffected.

The truth is likely somewhere in the middle, but either way, it's worth
waiting at least until then to find out.

------
detaro
For 550€ I personally wouldn't buy a new laptop, I'd either buy a
used/refurbished laptop or build a desktop PC, cheap new laptops tend to be
not so great.

If your existing laptop is still usable, you'd at least have a laptop even if
you went for the desktop PC.

For normal use the experience isn't much different, but a desktop is nicer for
tinkering and somewhat better upgradeable (RAM, large disks, adding a GPU if
it becomes necessary), and if you do calculation-intensive things most laptops
run into their thermal limits pretty quickly, a desktop can maintain its top
speed.

~~~
terminalcommand
My existing laptop is still very usable. I had a lot of trouble with
overheating in the past in compiling packages.

As for CPU intensive task, I do video conversion from HEVC to x264 to watch
movies on my TV via chromecast. I suspect that would happen really fast.

Like you said, I could tinker more, install couple of disk drives and run
multiple OS's without hitting the MBR limit.

~~~
mikkael
Sidenote: If your laptop is overheating it might be related to dust
accumulating over the years inside the laptop in the area of the CPU, CPU fan,
air inlets and outlets. You could probably get it cleaned in a local laptop
repair shop or do it yourself (with the risk of damaging something).

------
xiaoma
Of course it's relevant. You can get much more power/$ once portability isn't
a concern and you can have a huge display instead of a small one (or two huge
displays instead of one huge and one small).

If you're running a full-blown IDE or a lot of tests, it's a significant work
improvement to have a desktop (even comparing a high end MBP vs iMac).

------
hocuspocus
The main argument for me is noise. It's very easy to build a desktop PC that
remains silent under heavy load.

------
koolba
If you're going to get a desktop, get an Intel NUC. The hardware is Linux
friendly and the format factor can't be beat. There's just about every range
of $ vs CPU so whatever you want to spend you'll find one. Not sure how much
the € exchange would impact things but in $ it'd be about $3-400 for a nice
setup and $5-600 for a _very_ nice setup (great CPU, 32GB ram, m.2 SSD etc).

~~~
basch
they are all m.2 now, but they are also NVMe

[https://www.amazon.com/Intel-NUC-Kit-NUC6i7KYK-
Mini/dp/B01DJ...](https://www.amazon.com/Intel-NUC-Kit-NUC6i7KYK-
Mini/dp/B01DJ9XS52/)

------
JDevlieghere
After six year, I recently built myself a new desktop computer. My budget was
a little higher, but I think it's worth sharing.

Hardware: Asrock EP2C602-4L-D16, 2x Intel Xeon E5-2670, 8x 8GB Hynix
PC3-10600R DDR3 ECC, 2x Noctua NH-U12DX i4, Corsair RM850i, Phanteks Enthoo
Pro

Because I bought the CPUs and the RAM second hand, they only cost me 390
euros. Even when buying all the other stuff brand new, the total was still
less than a 1000 euros. To be fair that's without an SSD and Graphics card,
because I kept those from my previous set-up. With 32 logical cores it's
perfect for compiling, which is what I use it for. If you're interested, you
might want to have a look at this techspot article and see how a similar build
compares to recent i7's: [http://www.techspot.com/review/1155-affordable-dual-
xeon-pc/](http://www.techspot.com/review/1155-affordable-dual-xeon-pc/)

------
brudgers
If I was thinking about a desktop in terms of compute power, I'd buy a(nother)
used Dell Precision 7000 series workstation because for a few hundred dollars
I can get an older generation Xeon (or two), a monster power supply, a
fantastically engineered case, ECC RAM support, and gobs of PCI expansion
capacity (see 'power supply' above).

The one I bought for the boy last summer had a Xeon hexacore (12 threads and
big L3 cache), 12gigs of ECC, 500GB of spinning rust, and a Windows 7 license
for <$300 with shipping. Adding in a small SSD and a 2GB 0.7 teraflop GPU
added about another $100. Nothing I could build with a similar budget would
even come close in terms of compute or hardware quality (just a similar case
and power supply would be $400 new).

I'd add that for *nix, a big honking desktop can be an Xclient for the Xserver
on your laptop and run the heavy compute tasks.

Good luck.

------
ilaksh
550 euros is around $583 which is not quite enough to build a performant
desktop with new components, especially when you factor in things like a
monitor.

So I would save up until you have more like 850-950 euros or more.

Also, if you build a PC, eventually you may be sorry that you can't even _try_
any PC game or virtual reality headset or anything since you don't have a
graphics card. I guess you could put off buying the graphics card until later
if you really want to. But you may want to consider that when you select your
motherboard.

Personally I would like to have one (or maybe two) M.2 (NVMe) slots for that
type of SSD which can be 2, 5, or even 10 times as fast as the regular SATA
SSD since it uses PCI Express and bypasses the SATA overhead. I believe they
sort of look like RAM sticks/slots but are called M.2 and have flash on them.
So look for a motherboard with that. Also I would like to have 2-3 2TB HDDs in
RAID for extra storage. And a nice monitor. You could spend half of your
budget on a nice monitor..

If you want to experiment with deep learning or something, you will want a
newer Nvidia card because things like Tensorflow and Keras don't (yet) work
with AMD graphics as far as I know. And if you get a nice graphics card,
wouldn't you want to at least try out GTA 5 or whatever new game a few times?
You can dual boot to Linux or use Virtual Box.

Anyway I say yes but you should save up more so you can get make a nicer
desktop.

Maybe you can go here [https://pcpartpicker.com/](https://pcpartpicker.com/)
and make a careful plan and then when you are sure buy a decent chassis. When
you are getting close to having enough saved then buy a motherboard that will
work with all of the other components you plan. Then you can buy a CPU. I mean
if you don't want to wait until you have everything saved up. But I would just
want to buy nice stuff so don't try to fit it into a tiny budget.

------
peatmoss
I feel like a workstation--even a cheap one--is a grand luxury. Lugging a
laptop to and from work is a pain, and utterly expected at many companies
these days. Leaving a desktop at work means leaving work at work. Add a
mechanical keyboard and trackball, and laugh at comparisons of laptop chiclets
and trackpads.

Since you mentioned school work, I'm guessing you might be a full time
(university?) student? Leaving work at work might be less exciting for you.
Still, a desktop can help you enjoy college more. There have been some recent-
ish studies showing how you retain info better when taking notes by hand.
Also, campuses are lovely places best experienced out from behind the glow of
a screen. Finally, walking around without a weight strapped to your back is
nice.

------
Rezo
I recently went from a i5-2500K at 4.4Ghz to a i7-6700K at 4.4GHz for my
desktop, and my Webpack w/ Babel compile step (entirely single-threaded) for a
larger project dropped from 24 -> 12 seconds changing just the CPU (same SSD).

For comparison, my 2015 Macbook Pro i5 runs the same compile task in around 50
seconds. So there is definitely still benefits to having a powerful desktop
around, and in my experience developing is more pleasant with quick turnaround
times. The incremental compile times dropped accordingly, and having a sub-
second vs 4 second delay between a change and seeing the result does impact
your workflow.

For gaming, the new CPU did absolutely nothing, except smoothing out the
minimum FPS a bit. Pour all your money into the GPU if that's your interest.

------
Scene_Cast2
So here are the reasons why I personally like having a desktop.

    
    
      * Quiet under full load. Can actually run jobs overnight in my bedroom (e.g. rendering, machine learning).
      * Frees up space from the desk. Better for ergonomics if you set things up right.
      * Can have more memory for memory-intensive things (VMs, rendering, machine learning, etc).
      * Slightly cheaper for the performance.
    

In return, you sacrifice portability. If you try to solve that by having a
desktop and a laptop simultaneously, it will probably be painful
synchronization-wise. E.g. on your laptop, you're comparing some products -
you have excel open as well as a few tabs in Chrome. How do you automatically
shift everything over?

~~~
chestervonwinch
> How do you automatically shift everything over?

I'd like to know if there's an easy solution for this as well. I have a laptop
and a desktop that I snagged at a university auction [1], both with Ubuntu. I
keep a portion of my work in Dropbox, but I'd really like to build a "local
network dropbox equivalent" for large directories. I don't have the knowledge
to do so.

[1]: [http://www.publicsurplus.com/](http://www.publicsurplus.com/)

~~~
allannienhuis
This might be a useful tool for you to try:
[https://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/unison/](https://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/unison/)

it's like rsync, but two-way.

------
nilkn
I went for many years without a desktop. I never found that I needed one for
my development work. A MacBook Pro was always enough.

However, in 2015 I wanted to get back into gaming, which I'd basically stopped
engaging in all throughout college. I decided to build a gaming PC. I ended up
with a 6700k and two 980 Ti cards in SLI. It was the first time I'd ever had
such a fast gaming PC, and being able to max out everything at 1440p and still
get 70+ FPS, even in games like The Witcher 3, was nothing short of a
revelation to me.

That machine can still max everything out at 1440p today. So, to me, it was
totally worth the cost and effort of assembling.

------
intoverflow2
Doubt there is much point unless you're doing something that hammers multiple
cores, need high speed 3D or need CUDA compute power.

If you have something that can take advantage of those however it can
completely change your workflow.

------
cr0sh
I'd almost say you might still want a GPU of some sort; you may not need the
latest and greatest, but not something low-end, either. Nvidia 700 or 800
class, minimum.

Why?

Machine learning - specifically, I think we're likely to see more and more
applications using GPUs for ML-based tasks. For instance, maybe Photoshop
implements that relatively new Google super-resolution ML-based technique as a
filter or something in their software. While it could run ok on a multi-core
CPU - it would probably run much better and faster on a GPU.

I can see this becoming more of the norm on a lot of software as machine
learning continues going "mainstream". Sooner than we think, we might all find
ourselves purchasing high-end graphics cards for things other than graphics.
At least until specialized ML optimized CPUs or other compute boards become
the norm (right now, you can get GPU boards - mainly from NVidia - that
incorporate a GPU specifically for compute acceleration needs - with no video
output; you find them mainly used in workstation-class machines, and of course
supercomputers).

------
sz4kerto
> is desktop still relevant for dev-work in 2017?

What? I'm just thinking on buying _another_ 4K display to fit all the windows
nicely. Also, my 1 year-old box has 5x more CPU cores than a top-the-line
laptop. And 4x more memory than a top-of-the-line MBP.

And I'm sitting 10 hrs a day at least, so I need proper posture, chair, split
mechanical keyboard, whatever.

------
SimonPStevens
If your question is about laptop vs desktop, the choice between the two has
nothing to do with tech, it is purely a choice about where you work and then
cost.

I'm freelance. It is a requirement that I am able to take my work to a
client's site and work there sometimes. So I have a laptop.

At home (where I work the most) I have 4 monitors, a keyboard and a mouse, so
no worries about screen space or laptop touchpads. Most clients are happy for
me to borrow a monitor or two.

A laptop can do _everything_ a desktop can, it just might cost you a touch
more. My laptop has a 4790K i7 and 32gb or RAM. Note that that's a desktop
model CPU because I wanted the better perf, and it doesn't do any of that
annoying low power throttling to save battery (as a side effect the battery
life is about 90 minutes! But that's still more battery life than any desktop
I've ever used). You can get laptops with desktop model GPUs these days too if
that's what you need.

There is generally a difference between the CPU and GPU models on laptops and
desktops. Don't assume that a nvidia 980m is the same as a 980, they are
basically different GPUs. CPU model numbers are more confusing, but similarly,
the laptop model CPUs are usually less cores and lower power, so make sure you
are comparing like for like. It's possible to buy laptops with desktop
components in them these days if you look around.

If you have no requirement to be mobile, buy a desktop, you'll get better
performance for the price. If you have to be mobile, get a laptop, and work
out the trade offs you can make based on what you can afford.

(Only point this perhaps breaks down is for the extreme top end where laptops
might not be an option, but you don't seem to be talking about that)

If on the other hand your question was "should I buy a new computer". If
you're working as a dev with that spec machine, I would say the answer is yes.
You'll get a significant boost just by jumping to a modern CPU and a decent
amount of RAM.

------
dontJudge
As long as heat/cooling/power is an issue, the desktop is relevant. The
desktop is far superior for cooling with fans, adding accessories,
cannibalizing parts, upgrades, graphics cards, etc. With a desktop you don't
need to compromise for battery life.

If you're a serious developer you probably have a permanent work station. With
big monitors, a nice chair, a proper keyboard, etc. Sure you can dock a laptop
into that, but why not have your cake and eat it too? Use a laptop on the go,
and a desktop for the fixed workstation.

This is the git age. It's trivial to share work across a fixed desktop and a
laptop. No need to sacrifice power for portability. Go for the superior
space/cooling potential of the desktop at your workstation.

------
relics443
In 2011 I built my own desktop with a 2nd gen i5, 16GB RAM, an MSI nighthawk
twin frozr GPU, 6 TB storage (2 HDD, 1 SSD), and a nice amount of
fans/heatsinks. It was more than 2x cheaper than buying a prebuilt one (low
thousand).

Last year I spent $400 to upgrade the motherboard, got a 5th gen i7, 32GB RAM,
a GTX 950, and 6 more TB of storage (2 HDD and 1 SSD). Yay Newegg and
microcenter sales!

I've never had an issue with any of the hardware, my build times are miniscule
(MBP chokes on some of the stuff I compile), and I could have 10+ projects
open in Android Studio / Intellij, 20 tabs in chrome, a terminal emulator,
docker, and Plex, and it doesn't break a sweat.

If you don't need to be mobile that often, I'd definitely go desktop.

------
tim333
As the owner of an X201 and a Macbook air I'd consider getting Macbook,
probably pro in your case. The Macbook feels really snappy compared to the
X201 even though it's the cheapest mid 2013 model. The 2015 pro with external
monitors seems popular with devs.

------
elevensies
Looking at your criteria, I think the most interesting features of a desktop
are:

\- easy & cheap RAM upgrades

\- ability to swap & add/remove harddrives. Running multiple OSes, you can
more easily share common data, and you can pull out your main hdd allowing you
to experiment safely.

\- ability to upgrade the graphics card later if you want to.

If you are constrained by your budget, getting a desktop allows you to upgrade
over time more easily. It also allows you to use different and more hardware.

Personally my 1st priority is having a good laptop, but I also have two
desktop workstations and I prefer using them over the laptop. But if you use
an external monitor, keyboard and mouse you are already getting most of the
benefit of a desktop.

------
bge0
I think it depends how much money you are willing to spend. Nowadays with the
10-series Nvidia GPU's there is no difference between the mobile and desktop
GPU's (barring the slightly slower clocks on the 1060). I just picked myself
up a razer blade 2016 w/a 1060 and threw Mint on there. When I get home I plug
it into an ultrawide 3440x1440 display and everything is smooth as butter.
It's nice having just one device that acts as both a desktop and a portable
device imho. Price wise you definitely want to go with a desktop to save on $$
and get better performance (processor/ram wise + upgradability) though.

------
woohoo7676
Like some of the other commenters, I also enjoy having both a desktop and a
laptop. The laptop is of course nice to have to work on the go and in the
living room/on trips, but sometimes for more intensive work and graphics (and
games), you still can't beat a desktop.

Also, building a desktop is an enjoyable process, and can last you a long
time, especially with upgrades. I have my 2500K build from 6 years ago, and it
still runs everything including games perfectly (updated video card from a
560ti to a 1080 gtx).

Especially with the price of mid-level components being reasonable these days,
I'd highly recommend a desktop in addition to your Thinkpad.

------
s_verma
In my opinion you already have said so much about desktop and laptop
comparison. I think you should definitely go for a desktop if portability is
not an issue. I personally use a laptop (low end) just because of portability
issue. Other than that I never felt that owning a laptop is better than owning
a desktop. You can easily upgrade your desktop, custom build it to your own
requirements, replace individual parts for maintenance etc. And I think you
are right that desktop processors are better than mobile ones as there is also
enough room for heat to dissipate in desktop due to their form factor.

------
boardwaalk
It doesn't sound like you need a desktop. I have a Windows desktop (2016,
Skylake) and a Macbook Pro (2013? Haswell) and really, it never comes down to
what one is faster when I have to choose and when my usage is similar to
yours.

If you want the experience of building a PC... well, just know there really
isn't much to it. Maybe you'd enjoy playing with a Beaglebone and capes or,
similarly, an Arduino and shields. You can get all sorts of fun ones. I got an
CAN bus cape I can plug into the OBD II port in my car and talk to it, for
example.

------
ppurka
I would suggest going for an NUC (at least core i3). These are small, has
enough computational power for the tasks you want to do, runs OK with Linux,
and can run VM if you want to from time to time. You can likely reuse the SSD
from the Thinkpad if it is of the right kind.

Personally, I purchased an NUC with i3 that is only marginally slower than a
2013 Dell XPS 13 with core i7 (noticable only in compile times of software). I
used the SSD from the Dell laptop via an adapter, and run Linux on it.

------
bluedino
Many people don't need to be portable. I work in office and used to have a
desktop, but now I use a laptop that never moves from the desk.

You have a very old laptop - while still usable, a modern laptop would be much
faster than what you are using now. So you could still get the performance you
want without going to a desktop.

Not sure where you live, but in the USA we can get very cheap PC's on
Slickdeals, lower end Dell servers for $250 or loaded Dell XPS desktops for
$600

------
_nalply
For deep learning:

[https://pcpartpicker.com/user/nalply/saved/pXrD3C](https://pcpartpicker.com/user/nalply/saved/pXrD3C)

This PC part list starts with about $2900 and only one GPU. Additional GPUs
will cost about $1200 (unsure), so if it is maxed out with four GPUs we talk
about $6500 and 1250 Watt.

I will wait till I understand deep learning well enough before investing this
much money and power.

~~~
cr0sh
I'd say not only wait until you understand it, but to wait until it's your
day-to-day job or business interest (or main hobby). Otherwise you'll be
throwing money out the door (though you'll have one heck of reason to
brag!)...

~~~
_nalply
Yes, I agree. I would like to do something with Signed Languages. It would be
both a business interest and main hobby.

------
rocqua
Unless you have a specific reason you need the compute of a desktop, I'd go
with a laptop for the mobility.

At 550 euro there aren't a lot of great laptops as far as I know. It's
basically where the 15 inch full HD segment starts. I'd look into refurbished
laptops (perhaps second hand) in that price range. Preferably get something
with warranty (i.e. lenovo thinkpad, or buisness dell stuff, probably any
buisness line).

------
JepZ
Performance wise there should be no reason to build a desktop for 'dev-work'.
But as far as I understand your situation you just want to build a desktop,
not use one :D Just be aware, that you will probably end up with more than one
PC when you use a desktop.

Btw. I love my desktop PC and use it more than my Laptop. But I love it,
because it has a passive cooling system (0 db) on an i7 CPU ;-)

------
KayL
Ask your friend has a better setup to do the same compile task and compare the
result. For me, the repetitive tasks, saving 5 secs still worth to buy a
desktop for performance.

I can't tolerate extra 100ms (on my frontend work, compile SCSS..
JavaScript..etc)

------
intrasight
If you want what you want component-wise then you have to build your own
desktop workstation. You'll spend $2500 new. That's my current plan. Skylake
Xeon, 32G ECC, 960 Pro, etc.

If you are willing to get used/prev-gen, then ebay is a good option, and you
can probably get something <$1000 for a desktop workstation.

In my opinion ECC isn't something I want to be without. I run lots of VMs.
Crashes will quickly eat up any potential savings from scrimping on that.

------
SQL2219
Look at laptops with M.2 SSD

------
jzawodn
Intel NUC

------
collin_u_out
I'd do a desktop and keep an eye out for a Chromebook.

